
macOS Catalina Will Replace Bash with Zsh ― Scotch.io - lsferreira42
https://scotch.io/bar-talk/macos-catalina-will-replace-bash-with-zsh
======
toyg
"Replace" is a loaded word, this is blogspam. In Catalina the default login
shell for new users will be Zsh, but Bash will still be on the system (and
likely still the default shell for upgraded users). So in practice, if your
bangs are correct and you upgrade your systems, nothing will change.

~~~
slimscsi
In the developer beta, existing users are moved to zsh on install.

------
cattlefarmer
I'm not even complaining about the ads. Where's the content?

 _Apple is recommending developers switch out bash to zsh in anticipation of
this change._

That's it? Not even a 'Here's a Bash to ZSH migration' tutorial or anything?

------
markstos
"Apple replaces shell designed 30 years ago with one designed 29 years ago"

FISH, the "Friendly Interactive Shell"\-- now 15 years old-- provides a more
substantial leap forward in autocompletion and auto-suggestion, while adding
some breaking changes to improve the overall design of the language and user
experience. It's still highly compatible with bash or zsh syntax for day-to-
day usage.

[http://fishshell.com/](http://fishshell.com/)

Try `fish_config` to launch a browser where you can select a theme. Enjoy
autocompletion for 500 commands by default. Need help for a built-in command?
Try `help test` to read the docs for the `test` command in your browser.

~~~
Something1234
Oh my zsh and a few zsh plugings completely blow fish out of the water for me.
First off zsh doesn't have any supposed syntax improvements so I can take any
new skills I acquire to environments other than my own.

~~~
paladinxx
I think array indexes start at 1 in zsh rather than 0 as they do in bash. It
sounds like such a ludicrous change that I'm having trouble recalling if this
is really true, but I had previously used zsh a lot... Just got lazy with my
last MBP upgrade and never installed zsh.

------
mwnivek
Previous discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20090193](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20090193)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20102427](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20102427)

------
checkyoursudo
I use the terminal on a daily basis, but not too much with shell scripts
anymore. Will I notice a difference?

~~~
Bahamut
Most shell scripts start with a reference to the program that should execute
them at the top of the file (i.e. #!/usr/bin/bash), so this shouldn't affect
most people, especially since this change will only apply to new users.

~~~
checkyoursudo
I missed that "new user accounts" the first time I read it.

